# 24 weeks and best hba1c ever :)



## Vix (Apr 29, 2014)

My time on the forum has been a bit sporadic recently to say the least but with trying to put in as many hours as possible to save up some maternity pay (being self employed isn't good for maternity pay, neither is hubby being made redundant!) all I want to do is sleep! However, I thought I'd just pop on to say hi and share my good day... Not only is my hba1c 5.8 (best it's ever been in my 20 diabetic years) but we had our 24 week scan today and bump is bang on the 50th percentile! This is a huge relief as everyone I speak to that knows I'm diabetic and can see I'm pregnant seems to tell me we will have a massive baby (getting very annoying now) so to know at this stage that we have an 'average size' baby is quite satisfying and shows that the hard work so far seems to be paying off, obviously we have a long way still to go...

So, that's my good day shared and I'll get back to finishing these drawings to e-mail out tonight!

Xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2014)

Brilliant news Vix! Well done on the HbA1c!  And as far as I can remember every baby born to the members here has been of normal size, it's great to hear that your little one is right on the money


----------



## Bloden (Apr 30, 2014)

That's great news, Vix. Well done!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 30, 2014)

Thats really good news , well done and glad baby is doing fine. When I was pregnant the docs banged on constantly about how diabetics all have big babies (this was 1990), but my daughter was 7il 7oz  (5 weeks prem though) so maybe she might have been on the bigger size if I had gone another few weeks


----------



## Cleo (May 1, 2014)

Great news Vix !!! Really pleased for you ! And I can't believe you're over halfway already - bub will be here before you know it ! Xxx


----------



## AlisonM (May 1, 2014)

Well done Vix and congratulations. I'm glad all the hard work is paying off.


----------



## tabbicles (May 2, 2014)

That's great! Really encouraging  at 14 weeks I just got my hba1c back and it's gone down from 7.5 to 6.9 so really pleased! Hoping it will keep going down, something with a 5 would be amazing!!!!X


----------



## Bloden (May 2, 2014)

tabbicles said:


> That's great! Really encouraging  at 14 weeks I just got my hba1c back and it's gone down from 7.5 to 6.9 so really pleased! Hoping it will keep going down, something with a 5 would be amazing!!!!X



Keep up the good work, Tabbicles.


----------



## newbs (May 7, 2014)

That's great! 

I had a massive bump with both of my daughters (probably due to the fact that I am quite short) so was told the whole way through that my babies would be huge.  It does get annoying but like you scans showed average babies so it didn't worry me.  Both were born at 8lb 3oz at 38 weeks, not small but definitely not massive!


----------

